# East Texas



## tressa27884 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey y'all!
Texas is a big ole state, and I think we East Texans need our own forum.  So whether you're all ready here, moving here, or from here - let's chat.  I'll go first.

I'm moving to Cooper end of the year.  I just bought 19.55 acres and hope to be moved by 12/31.  I'll be bringing my 2 children, 4 dogs, a parrot and a cat with me on the drive.  First thing I have to do is find a pair of goats for my LGD puppy so he doesn't get bored and can learn his job better.

Looking forward to getting to know y'all


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2016)

Tressa, I read on your moving to Texas thread that you are having the property surveyed. We had our place surveyed for the FHA loan and all they did was mark the corners on one side.  Here's how it works-they only have to mark where another property line joins your property. So on one side there were 6 adjacent properties and the surveyors marked that 1186' long line very well. The other side is adjacent to another tract the same size (8 acres) as ours, so only the corners were marked. A line 1186 feet long is too long to be guessing at, so we had to get them back out here and pay them $400 to mark the other line _for fencing. _

If you have long spans, you might want to tell them you need it marked for fencing.


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 22, 2016)

Same thing here. The previous owners paid for a survey. Our 5 acres is 150'×1486'. When we were trying to find the property line, to do fencing, we couldn't find it. The surveyors only marked the 4 corners. Our land is high in the middle, so there is no way you can run a string line.

Our neighbor, on the south side had the same problem. He has more $$$ than we do, so he paid to have his whole property surveyed & asked us to pay 1/2 the cost of our common property line, plus 1/2 the cost of putting in the fence. When we are able to put the fencing in, we will measure over 150 feet to put the north fence in. That way we won't have to pay another surveyor to duplicate what was done before we bought the property.

Personally, I think it is a racket. A way to get paid twice for doing the survey once.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah, I was ticked off. Why didn't they tell me that up front, so I could have had it done to start with?


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 22, 2016)

BTW, congrats on getting through the next step. We are looking forward to having you as "neighbors"! 

@animalmom, it's too bad y'all don't live a little closer, to join the East Texas community!  

Finding a couple wethers shouldn't be too hard. I'm so glad we were able to get our 4 little guys when we got our two LGDs. It really helped them hone their built-in guarding skills. They really have turned into great LGDs!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 22, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Yeah, I was ticked off. Why didn't they tell me that up front, so I could have had it done to start with?


     EXACTLY!!!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 23, 2016)

Surveys are expensive. It took me only one survey to learn to always be there when they do the work. 
Been my experience, that surveyors walk along long spans and put in temporary wooden stakes all along the run to hold their surveyed path in case at the end, it doesn't measure out to what is on past surveys or recorded deeds and they have to go back over it to find where they were off.  Just walk along with them and drive your own permanent stakes right in the same place their temporary mid run stakes are. 

Make sure you understand, that in the event there is an obstruction to line of sight present, and they can't easily hack it out of the way, they often move off to one side of the line until they do have line of sight, and put a stake there--it's not a true line stake. They record in their log, how many feet, inches, and fraction of an inch they are offset (usually writing it on the stake in magic marker) You can then move back over the same amount of distance and drive your own stake to mark the true line. Once they get past the obstruction(s) they will move their instrument back the same distance and get back on true line. 

Be glad one of your property lines isn't a river channel. Metes and bounds with dozens of entries along the curving path of the river channel....and highways are another problem. I once owned a parcel where the actual property line is out in the paved part of a state highway. 

 

or this (taken from my front porch)
 

Those folks can get pretty anal about their trees and brush...


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 23, 2016)

I asked the surveyors while they were here if they could put stakes about every 100' or so and they said they charge an additional $90 an hour to do that   I personally think that's a racket! They're marking the line about that distance anyway as they move along it!  Anyway, since I wasn't paying for the survey, I couldn't really do anything about it. They spent 2 full days here so that would have been exorbitantly expensive. I did pay attention to their ground markers, so should be able to track them down and there was already a perimeter fence, though degrading, that's marked on the survey so I can re-fence based off those measurements.

Anyway, Welcome to east TX Tressa!   Lookin forward to meeting you once you get here.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 24, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I asked the surveyors while they were here if they could put stakes about every 100' or so and they said they charge an additional $90 an hour to do that   I personally think that's a racket! They're marking the line about that distance anyway as they move along it!  Anyway, since I wasn't paying for the survey, I couldn't really do anything about it. They spent 2 full days here so that would have been exorbitantly expensive. I did pay attention to their ground markers, so should be able to track them down and there was already a perimeter fence, though degrading, that's marked on the survey so I can re-fence based off those measurements.
> 
> Anyway, Welcome to east TX Tressa!   Lookin forward to meeting you once you get here.


$90 /hr extra...
Which is why I suggested the property owner(s) walk along with them and drive their own stakes down at the mid line points.
But having said that, I don't consider 2 days @ $90/hr to be overly expensive to get a good property line established for a fence. Two 8 hr days=16X$90=$1440.  That's a lot cheaper than having to pick up a new fence and move it over if a neighbor complains my fence wandered off on to his property.
Sure, surveys ARE expensive, but so is farming and getting hauled into court because of an angry neighbor or his heirs, is even more so. The survey and perimeter fence is but the 1st step on a new piece of property. Get that correct at the start, and you're money ahead for all the time you own and farm the property.


----------



## tressa27884 (Nov 30, 2016)

8 days til we close!  I'm getting excited AND nervous.  This week, my task is finding a moving company that won't bleed me dry.  I sent Kate's Cackling Ranch an email through Facebook to see if she had any goats available for sale.  I've not heard back from her, but since she doesn't know who I am - I'm not surprised.  I _can_ buy a lamb here to travel with Amos but I don't _want_ to.  Part of my stress is the idea of driving through the snow to pick Amos up.  I'm scheduled to pick him up on the 26th and we head out the 27th.  It would be easier for him to have a pet of his own while traveling, but it won't be easier for me. 

In addition to the survey happening this week, the structural engineer is also coming out to confirm the house is on a permanent foundation.  Who knew FHA would be such an ordeal?  I am NOT complaining - I just want it done all ready.  I'm not sure the owners want to walk along with the surveyor and place stakes in the ground, if I was closer it wouldn't be a problem for me to be a pest and walk with him.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2016)

FHA is an exercise in crazy! I am so happy for you that you will be closing soon. You have friends here waiting on you!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 30, 2016)

I used Old Dominion Freight lines to move. They dropped the trailer at my place 4 days before the move and left it for 3 business days to load it. then trucked it down here and parked it at my new place for 3 biz days to unload. I used 18' of space in a 28' box trailer. Cost was ~ $1,850.00 total. It was the cheapest way I could find. Whatever you do, hope it works out for ya!


----------



## tressa27884 (Dec 1, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> I used Old Dominion Freight lines to move. They dropped the trailer at my place 4 days before the move and left it for 3 business days to load it. then trucked it down here and parked it at my new place for 3 biz days to unload. I used 18' of space in a 28' box trailer. Cost was ~ $1,850.00 total. It was the cheapest way I could find. Whatever you do, hope it works out for ya!


Thank you!  I'll look them up today!


----------



## tressa27884 (Dec 1, 2016)

Spoke with Kate last night.  She may have some Boer's for me.  I'm getting excited.  Much more fun to research Boer goats than pack.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 1, 2016)

Un-huh... only problem there is moving day approaches and you kinda hafta be packed by then LOL


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh, sorry, not very considerate of me... should have provided a link for you. https://www.odmove.com/ODMove/


----------



## babsbag (Dec 1, 2016)

When we had ours done 10 years ago the surveyor put flags on the trees for us along the property line...no charge.  The property that we trying to buy was surveyed and the stinkin' neighbor on the other side pulled the corner pen or something...no where to be found even with a metal detector; and it was there, DH saw it.  The neighbor is about 300' off on his fence so he doesn't want it marked. It will be recorded with the county and we took pictures of the temporary stake and flag so we can line it up with the trees behind it, but really... 

We refinanced our manufactured home with FHA and compared to the conventional loan (that we couldn't even get because of filing a schedule F on my taxes) it was not a bad experience. I think a lot depends on the underwriters.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 2, 2016)

Again, that is why it is important to be there when the surveyors do their work and drive one's own substantial marker deep in the ground within inches of the surveyor's original markers or stakes. 
In many states, it is a crime to move any marker placed by a licensed surveyor, doubly so if it is moved for the purpose of land theft or fraud.


----------



## tressa27884 (Dec 20, 2016)

Half the kitchen is packed!  Master bathroom is packed.  The garage looks like a bomb went off in there.  Kids room mostly packed.  Donated a ton of stuff to Goodwill, threw away even more.  Signed my closing documents today.  Go to the Title Company on Friday to have all the documents notarized.  Picking up Amos and Ellie (LGD puppies) the 15th of January and heading out on the 16th.  Hope to be in Cooper by the 20th.  Fingers crossed.  I hope the light I see at the end of the tunnel isn't a train!!!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 20, 2016)

I am so excited for you!! What a lot of work to get it all packed up and move. The light at the end of the tunnel you see is a great big Texas sunrise!!


----------



## tressa27884 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey y'all! Shipping container arrives Friday!  I _should_ be packing......but I was feeling the need to check in here.  I'm excited, and anxious and excited all over again.  Pray for good weather from the 16th on - I'm dreading the drive from California to Texas.  I'll hate it if I have rain the entire time.
Can't wait to meet y'all in person.  Counting down the days......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 3, 2017)

Good luck with the move!  Woo Hoo - another Texan!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey! Get yer butt in gear and get ye'self over here already!   Drive safe and let us know when you're ready for a meet & greet!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 3, 2017)

I was thinking about you today and here you are! Moving usually is no fun, but I think in this case, it might be a lot of fun, because you are coming to Texas! Can't wait for you to get here!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey @tressa27884, congrats on the move!  Will you be taking I-40 across or dropping down and taking I-10?  I am kinda jealous, you are moving close to a bunch of really great people.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 3, 2017)

Seeing as where she's moving it would be best for her to get on 40 east as soon as she can then 287 south in Amarillo, to 82 East just SE of Wichita Falls, which will basically take her right through to Paris, where she can then break off to where she'll be moving  At Paris I get on 271 south down to Mount Pleasant, so I've done the route multiple times  That's the most direct and fastest route.

You know HOTR, we'd welcome you to TX too if you wanted to come join us!  Though coming from the high desert, the humidity might be awful hard on you.


----------



## tressa27884 (Jan 5, 2017)

HomeOnTheRange said:


> Hey @tressa27884, congrats on the move!  Will you be taking I-40 across or dropping down and taking I-10?  I am kinda jealous, you are moving close to a bunch of really great people.


I'm taking 40.  I don't want to deal with all the check points along 10.  I'll have 5 dogs, 3 children, 1 cat and 1 parrot with me.  I'm getting excited.


----------



## tressa27884 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey!
So my plan is to leave on the 16th and be in Cooper by no later than the 20th.  I'll be checking in with Devonviolet via text message along the route and she'll fill all y'all in here.  I doubt I'll be on much prior to the 16th as I'm up to my neck in boxes and packing.  See y'all soon!  Once I'm settled we'll have a potluck at my house.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 5, 2017)

WooHoo!!!   

I'm so excited!  I can hardly wait @tressa27884!!!  You are exactly where we were two years ago.   You have so many good things to look forward to!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2017)

G.T.T. GONE TO TEXAS!!!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Jan 5, 2017)

@tressa27884 If you are stopping in Albuquerque on the way and feel up to it, would be glad to take you and your family out to dinner.  Also, can supply the critters with anything they need as well.  In any event, have a great trip!!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 5, 2017)

Now THERE is an offer that can not be refused! She's going to need a break and to see someone other than the humans and animals in the car by then. Hope she sees the post or @Devonviolet can relay it.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 6, 2017)

Just an FYI..It actually snowed here at my place today.  
(just for a very few moments)
Low tonight is going to be somewhere between 16F and 24F.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, we had snow today, as well. Our current temp is 19° with a wind chill of about 5°. Brrr!  Here is a pic of the Winter Rye in the farmer's field next to our property.


----------



## TAH (Jan 6, 2017)

That would be beautiful weather up here. 
Stay safe Texans.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah, I know. We are from Minnesota. It seems we have lost our cold weather hardiness since we left MN in 2003.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 7, 2017)

@tressa27884 Hope you have a safe trip to Texas. I just realized that you lived in CA, Bay Area, Pittsburg...I'd be happy to move to Texas too.  Good luck on your new adventure.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 7, 2017)

I got a few texts from Tressa last night. The fun has begun!

Here is the trailer, that was delivered to her house yesterday at 8:00 California time.




She said she is bringing 5 dogs with her. So I asked about them and she sent me photos.

2 LGD Puppies - brother & sister - 13 weeks & 25 lbs. They are Pyr, Maremma, Anatolian X.

Amos - with 1/2 mustache




Mae -




The other three dogs are
Jack - Black Standard Poodle




Nadia - Brown & White Pittbull




Bonnie - Border Collie. I didn't get a photo of her.

Got a text early this afternoon. Tressa said it is raining. I have moved in rain & snow. Neither is fun!


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 7, 2017)

I just got another pic in a text, of Bonnie. Isn't she a cutie? I am SO looking forward to meeting all of Tressa's animals once she and the kids get here!  

So here is Bonnie:


 

Hmmm . . . doesn't she look a lot like the pups?     Well, except for the fact that she is a Border Collie & they are LGDs.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

Um, what size moving van are she, the kids, cat, parrot and the dogs coming in????? That's quite a pile to live with for how many days on the road??


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 7, 2017)

I think she said she's driving in a Volkswagen Beetle with the dogs, kids and some personal belongings... Nah, just kidding, but still, 4 dogs plus in any car is NOT going to be easy or comfy IMHO. Might be OK in a mini van or the like.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

With 5 dogs (even if 2 are puppies) and 3 kids??? I would think a 12 passenger van would be required. Maybe a nice rented motor home so everyone but mom can lounge around while she does all the work.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 7, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Um, what size moving van are she, the kids, cat, parrot and the dogs coming in????? That's quite a pile to live with for how many days on the road??



She won't be driving the truck. ABF will deliver it after she arrives in TX. 

Tressa is planning to leave Jan. 16th and arrive in TX on the 20th.

BTW, I forgot to mention, she most likely won't fill the trailer. She will only be charged for the space she uses.



Bruce said:


> With 5 dogs (even if 2 are puppies) and 3 kids??? I would think a 12 passenger van would be required. Maybe a nice rented motor home so everyone but mom can lounge around while she does all the work.



Yeah, a 12 passenger van would be nice. I'm not sure what she drives, but I'm with you Bruce.  A nice luxury motor home would be nice. That way, Mom can lounge in the back while the two 16 year olds drive the motor home to Texas.
   NOT!!!   

Years ago, my then 16 year old daughter begged, to do some driving when we drove from PA to MN. I was exhausted (and struggling to keep my eyes open) after driving 10 hours one day & we had another hour to drive to our hotel. I was a nervous wreck for the whole hour.   Needless to say, I did the driving for the remainder of the trip!   

Actually, she didn't realize how stressful that kind of driving can be, and she decided she didn't _want_ to do any more driving.

I'm sure Tressa's boys will be fine to help with the driving. That's a long way to try doing all the driving, especially if you have two other very capable drivers.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 7, 2017)

Ummmm not sure I'd go as far as "very capable"... least not at 16... justsayin. And I've rented motor homes for cross country trips and NO WAY would I, or did I, let any of my kids behind the wheel, licensed or not. Absolutely the BEST way to travel! So nice to just pull of into a rest stop, park and sleep till rested, then cook a meal, then back on the road. no hotel fees or packing/unpacking, lugging luggage in and out, etc.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

I knew she and her crew weren't going to be in THAT van, just seemed like she about needs that much space for everyone, the animals and their luggage 

Didn't know she had twins with driver's licenses. That makes the trip a WHOLE lot easier for Tressa. My wife and I share the duty driving to pick up DD2 from college in Wisconsin. DD2 couldn't help on the way out when she was a freshman nor on the way back that year or the next because she and DD1 didn't get their licenses until summer of 2015. And last year we flew her home instead of going to pick her up. We'll be going out in May this year, she graduates on Mother's Day. No storing of stuff over the summer if you aren't going back in the fall. We'll let her help drive, if I decide I am willing to sit in the back, wife won't because she gets carsick back there.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

Hmmm, wonder how much it costs to rent a smaller one for a week. Though I imagine unlike cars they don't come with unlimited miles. That and the cost of gas to run them vs the 50+ MPG in the Prius would suck up a lot of the money saved on hotels and restaurants. 

Nevermind! The smallest one I found is 700 free miles (Beloit is ~1,200 miles one way). $1,400 for a week and $1/mile over the 700; that's $1,700 right there. Prius, hotels and restaurants it is.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 7, 2017)

LOL it's expensive, but you get what you pay for and the comfort and convenience is absolutely worth it. I'm not made of money either, trust me, but I'm also not as young and nimble either and being cramped up for hours just ruins me. Major reason why I'm still driving a full sized pickup. You could check around as there are always deals available. Consider it a one week vacation trip and enjoy yourselves. I'm sure your wife would travel much better in one as well, and you could even take DD1 along if she wanted to go. Rent a class C cab over type and there is the cab over bed, the dining table or couch becomes a bed, and there's the queen bed in the back. Sometimes it's good to splurge.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2017)

DD1 has no interest in going. She doesn't like being in vehicles for short trips! She also said "I didn't go to my HS graduation (nor her sisters) why would I go to her graduation?" 

Besides, who will take care of the cats, fish, chickens and alpacas? OK, I have 2 options. I asked those 2 before I agreed to take the alpacas. 1 is the lady across the road who has 2 alpacas, 3 horses and chickens, the other is a lady that takes care of lady #1's animals when they are gone.

We are already considering the expense of driving and hotels and such to be the "splurge" vacation. Also, not sure how comfy those RV beds are. They might be great but with wife's RA, thin mattresses don't cut it.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 9, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> 2 LGD Puppies - brother & sister - 13 weeks & 25 lbs. They are Pyr, Maremma, Anatolian X.


I need post some more photos, to correct the previous info I gave on Tressa's two new LGDs, which she finally got this past weekend (I think).

This is Ellie Mae's photo when they were tiny.  Isn't she precious?





All of the photos, of a black & white puppy, are Amos.




Here is the most recent photo, of the puppies (Ellie Mae is the longer haired, gray pup), with Tressa's daughter and 2, of her 3 house dogs, Jack & Nadia.




Also, to clarify on the two 16 year old boys:  one is Tressa's son and one is the son of a close friend. Both boys will be travelling cross country, with Tressa, and will be living here in Texas.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 10, 2017)

Those guys are adorable.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 20, 2017)

I got a call from Tressa this morning.  They are still in California. They are planning to leave on Sunday morning, and should be arriving sometime on Wednesday.

Their truck is already in Tyler, which is about 2 hours South of Cooper, where they are moving.

She is planning to start unloading the truck on Friday morning. DH & I are planning to meet her there at 8:00 AM to help unload the truck. @Latestarter is also planning to be there to help unload.

Many hands make the load light.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh, I thought they were already on the road.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 20, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Oh, I thought they were already on the road.


They were supposed to be.  But, they ended up getting caught, trying to load the truck in the midst of several heavy days of rain. It set things back quite a bit. 

So, it is what it is . . . 3 steps forward, 2 steps back. Make progress and move forward. Tressa is anxious to get here and get started with her new life in Texas!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2017)

Clearly she should have packed everyone and the animals in the truck! They'd almost be to their new home now.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2017)

I hope Friday is a nice day instead of all this rain and icky weather we've been having lately!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 21, 2017)

No kidding... Sure hope so.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 21, 2017)

https://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:75432.1.99999#horizontal-day-23


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2017)

Well hey there @Kelly Wolf  don't know how much browsing you do here on BYH but there's quite the NE TX contingent developing. I'm over here in Mount Pleasant (moved here from CO in Oct 16'), and plan to have goats (Lamancha and Nigerian Dwarf), sheep (Dorper Ram, Katahdin ewes), hogs (the tasty kind), chickens, turkeys, maybe a steer or two, and who knows what all else. Then there's @Devonviolet who's over in the Winnsboro area, @Baymule down a bit further south in Lindale, and we have a new "groupie" that several of us will be helping unload the moving truck for this coming Friday up in the Cooper area; @tressa27884  There are others who are active in the forums but quite a bit farther out from those of us mentioned above (@animalmom @frustratedearthmother @Ferguson K @greybeard and the list goes on). Several of us are trying to "enable" some of the other great folks here at BYH to move down here 

We're all about your age give or take a year or three except Tressa who's just a kid yet  and have all met up for get-togethers. We try to help each other out as we're able, and get together as we can to share good company, good food, and good conversation. Maybe you'd like to join us some time? New good folks are always welcome! 

I believe you said you raise Dorpers. Are they the White Dorper or the "regular" Dorper? Perhaps you'd consider selling me a ram lamb this spring from the/any lambs you produce? I wish to get a small flock, like maybe 4-6 Katahdin ewes to breed him to with the intention of producing some excellent table fare for myself and others (sales). I found a Katahdin breeder within range who has a large flock of multi colored animals and hope to contact them and bring "color" to my place over here   I know the ram constitutes 1/2 my future herd so I hope to get a very good specimen but don't really care about it being registered as I won't be breeding show animals. I also can't afford to spend thousands on buying him. If this sounds do-able, I'd be happy to come visit/meet you and hopefully work with you toward that end.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 26, 2017)

Progress report on @tressa27884:
I have been texting back and forth, with Tressa. They left California on Sunday morning.

They got caught in a snow storm, in Arizona, on Monday. I don't think she got back on the road again until yesterday. This afternoon she texted that she was in New Mexico and was hoping to make it to Texas today.  I haven't heard from her again, today, so am not sure she made it to Texas.

We were supposed to go help her (along with @Latestarter), unload their moving truck tomorrow. However, now that will most likely be moved out to early next week sometime.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

I would think so, doesn't it take a day to drive from the NM/TX border to east Texas?

Pass on our good wishes when you next text. She should know we are following as she drives (but not back seat driving  )


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 27, 2017)

I received another text, from Tressa this morning, at 7:45.  She said they were in Wichita Falls, TX, which was a little more than three hours from their new home.  It is 11:35 here, so that means they should have arrived at their new home by now. 

The truck should be delivered today, so the plan is to unload tomorrow.  

  WoooHoooo!  Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 27, 2017)

Any way you go, from NM/Tx border to NE Texas is an 8 hr drive--more, if she is coming in thru Tx panhandle.

Ooops--I didn't get all the updates read..


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

Yup, I got a similar but more brief text from her. Also got a text from @Devonviolet   She said she'll update, so one or the other of you will let me know I'm guessing?


----------



## Bruce (Jan 27, 2017)

I bet they are going to be beat by the time everything is unloaded even with the help of all their BYH friends. 

Pictures @Latestarter we LOVE pictures


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

I met Devonviolet and her DH there at Tressa's place late this afternoon. Her and the two 16 year old boys had already started unloading. Between all of us we got all but the last ~3 feet of the 28' semi trailer emptied. At that point it was getting too dark to see inside the trailer and the uneven ground was hard to see as well, so we called it quits for the evening. Tressa said her and the boys could handle the rest tomorrow OK. They have the beds out and in the respective bedrooms, so at least they all have their beds to sleep on tonight, always a plus. I didn't bring my camera... it all happened so fast that I didn't even think about it. But I'd guess Tressa will post pics if/when she's ready  It is/was her move after all and it's her new home.

Like myself and a few others, she has a LOT of infrastructure to put in... fencing, a coop, out buildings, the works.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 27, 2017)

I think it is really great that a bunch of you pitched in to help a " stranger" friend.....Really REALLY NICE


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, it's official!  Tressa is now a bonafide resident of Texas!  

This afternoon, about 3:00, I got a text that they had arrived and the boys were unloading the truck.  She said that @Latestarter was on his way. So, we headed out, to help as well. 

It was so exciting to finally be able to meet Tressa, her kids & dogs. Oh and she has 2 beautiful birds, a Macaw and I think the other bird is a gray parrot. 

Sorry, no photos. I left my phone in the truck, and we were kinda busy. . . so I forgot.

I got to see the animal transport cage, that @Latestarter built, for the bed of his truck. It looks great & will work great to bring my two girls home.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, it seems @Latestarter & I were writing at the same time. 

Ya know what they say . . . great minds think alike.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, you know Jan, if it comes to the point where you've had enough of doing milk test, chasing heifers/cows & bulls around, and snow/sleet/ice, and all that sorta thing, there's still some nice affordable places down here with some land attached. We'll be more than happy to help you get moved in and comfortable too.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Jan 27, 2017)

Glad Tressa and her family got there safely!  It was great of @Latestarter and @Devonviolet to give so graciously of their time and resources to help her out.  You rock!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad she arrived safely and that ya'll helped get most of her belongings unloaded!


----------



## tressa27884 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey y'all!
Internet is up, and I'm digging out!  I love my little piece of Texas.  I'll love it more when I have fencing and can let the dogs out.  I am so VERY appreciative of all the people who came and helped us unload the truck.  I can't even begin to thank Devonviolet and Latestarter to the extent they should be thanked!  I could NOT have done it without them.
I'll update more later.  I have to find the living room as the sofa will be delivered today!  Woo hoo - no more sitting on the floor. Saw the post about pullets, not quite ready for that yet as I need a coop.  You wouldn't think it would be hard to find one, but I'm sort of picky that way.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad you are starting to see daylight!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2017)

Glad you're now back "connected" to the world


----------



## tressa27884 (Mar 24, 2017)

Howdy!  I know I've been MIA and I apologize.  I've been keeping up with Devonviolet, and I'm assuming she's kept y'all in the loop.  So here is my mini novella.
Kid 2 was sick before we left California.  We assumed since he had no fever it was allergies or a cold.  Arriving in Texas he felt no better - didn't have a fever, was feeling lousy, but not complaining too much. 
On Feb. 13th took him to the local clinic, because he had spiked a fever and was generally acting off.  The doctor at the clinic suspected meningitis and sent us to the local emergency room.  We spent several hours there where he was diagnosed with what they believed was a sinus infection; gave us prescriptions and sent us home.  The following day (no fever) he got up and went to school.

Mid morning, the school calls to tell me kid 2 has had a seizure of some sort in class and they'd like me to come get him.  I ask them to call an ambulance, and tell them I'm on my way.  I get there, and once again, we head back to the ER.  New doctor sees him, runs tests, and tells us that since his blood tested positive for THC he believed he had a reaction to synthetic marijuana and once again sends up home.  Mind you - kid 2 swore up and down that he hadn't smoked anything since arriving in Texas.  We knew he was smoking in California which is one of the reasons he came to Texas with me rather than staying in California with his dad (dad is selling our house and business and moving here ASAP).  We drive the 20 minutes home, and just as we're pulling into the driveway - kid 2 has another seizure - lasting more than 2 minutes.  I call 911 (again), and once again we head back to the ER.
When we get to the ER I throw a big ole hissy fit, and tell them we are NOT leaving until they figure out what the HELL is going on with my kid.  The doctor agrees and schedules an MRI. Meanwhile I've been on the phone with Dad and he is desperately trying to get a flight out from California.
Kid 2 is stabilized and because it's now close to 9:00 and Kid 1 and Kid 3 are home alone, I leave the hospital.  I came home and fell into bed.  12:30 phone rings and it's DH saying he's at the ER and Kid 2 has an infection on his brain and they are airlifting him to Children's Hospital in Dallas.  I get in the car and drive like the devil to get to the ER.  30 minutes later they are transporting Kid 2 and Dad to Dallas via lear jet.  I get home, fall into bed about 3:00 AM, and then am up to get Kid 1 and Kid 3 to school at 6:30.  Once they're off I drive to Dallas where Kid 2 is now in ICU following brain surgery.

Two days in ICU and they move him down one floor to the neuro unit, because Kid 2 has lost all use of his left side!  Physical and Occupational Therapy start as well as Speech.  He has two more seizures while on the 10th floor.  They assure us this is normal as the swelling on his brain hasn't gone down yet.  They can not give us any idea of how long recovery will take, or if he will regain use of his left side.  *EVER.*

In the middle of this the hospital starts billing our insurance in California.  California declines to cover, because Kid 2 has been enrolled in a Texas school and even though we've been in Texas less than 30 days and can't yet apply for coverage here in Texas, they tell us they are not responsible for his care as he is no longer a resident of California. *Swell.  *

We speak to a social worker at the hospital is assigned to help us, and she tries desperately to figure out a way to get Medicaid to cover at least some of the costs associated with this hospital stay which by this time has surpassed *ONE MILLION DOLLARS*.

Fear not friends, Kid 2 was able to come home from the hospital last Saturday and is at almost 100%.  Thankfully we haven't yet been thrown in debtors prison.

To add insult to injury - my friend who was planning to move onto the property with me, and help me run the ranch tells me once we're home that the deal on her house fell through and she's trying to figure out a way to get here, but it isn't looking good so far.  The agreement we had was that I was going to buy the land and this house and she was going to buy another house to put on the land and pay for the infrastructure to get us going.

Because Kid 1 and Kid 3 have more or less been abandoned children for more than a month (and before I realize we have a MILLION DOLLAR hospital bill looing over us, I agree to sign Kid 3 up for 4-H and cheerleading, I put eggs in the incubator and hired somebody to build me a beautiful 10x10 chicken house and two 8x8 breeding pens.  I called him midway through the hospital stay hoping he was going to say he hadn't started work yet, but nope - he's more than half way done.

My mantra is "It's all going to work out".  Hopefully by the time Kid 3 needs a goat I'll have a pen built and the money to pay for a show quality mini Nubian.  I have managed to get 100 feet of fencing in, somebody gave me a Guinea Fowl and bantam rooster for the LGD's to protect (they're doing a great job there), and I'm sure God will provide in due time.

DH is hoping to be here by 6/1 and the sale of the house and the business will at least put a dent in the MILLION DOLLAR hospital stay.

In the interim, I am thankful everyday that I can sit on my back porch and drink coffee listening to the sounds of my rooster, guinea and dogs - knowing that I have 3 healthy kids and that things will work out.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Mar 24, 2017)

tressa27884 said:


> Howdy!  I know I've been MIA and I apologize.  I've been keeping up with Devonviolet, and I'm assuming she's kept y'all in the loop.  So here is my mini novella.
> Kid 2 was sick before we left California.  We assumed since he had no fever it was allergies or a cold.  Arriving in Texas he felt no better - didn't have a fever, was feeling lousy, but not complaining too much.
> On Feb. 13th took him to the local clinic, because he had spiked a fever and was generally acting off.  The doctor at the clinic suspected meningitis and sent us to the local emergency room.  We spent several hours there where he was diagnosed with what they believed was a sinus infection; gave us prescriptions and sent us home.  The following day (no fever) he got up and went to school.
> 
> ...



Welcome back


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2017)

@tressa27884 oh my gosh, what an ordeal, glad kid 2 is doing better.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 24, 2017)

Are we allowed to say
Oh
Em 
Gee
here???

I don't think there are enough to even make a dent in that!! I guess you will have to fight with the insurance company in CA over this. 

I would refuse to pay any part of the bills prior to the 3rd trip to the ER because clearly those 3 doctors/medical professionals didn't have a clue and weren't even close. Meningitis. No it is a sinus infection? Gee THOSE 2 things are really similar aren't they???  Do people really have seizures from sinus infections?? And then, "No it is a reaction to synthetic THC"??? Yeah, let's just ASSUME without further testing since (unless you say otherwise) the person hasn't had seizures before, smoking dope or not (man does that stuff stay in your blood a long time!). And being totally clueless, where does one get synthetic THC? Are people selling that on the streets instead of plant based pot? Just whip it up in their basement lab, instead of growing plants?

One shouldn't have to pay for a clearly bad diagnosis let alone 3. Yeah I know in the grand scheme of a MILLION DOLLARS the clinic and first 2 ER visits are pittance but still. 

Sure glad he is OK.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 24, 2017)

wow....so sorry to hear about kid 2


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 24, 2017)

tressa27884 said:


> Howdy!  I know I've been MIA and I apologize.  I've been keeping up with Devonviolet, and I'm assuming she's kept y'all in the loop.  So here is my mini novella.
> Kid 2 was sick before we left California.  We assumed since he had no fever it was allergies or a cold.  Arriving in Texas he felt no better - didn't have a fever, was feeling lousy, but not complaining too much.
> On Feb. 13th took him to the local clinic, because he had spiked a fever and was generally acting off.  The doctor at the clinic suspected meningitis and sent us to the local emergency room.  We spent several hours there where he was diagnosed with what they believed was a sinus infection; gave us prescriptions and sent us home.  The following day (no fever) he got up and went to school.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, I don't know what to say! I am SO SORRY y'all are going though this.
Hang in there 
How terrifying. Thank goodness you pushed the way you did!


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 24, 2017)

Stay strong @tressa27884


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 24, 2017)

X2
Keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow Tressa... there are no words...  So glad that your son seems to have recovered and I hope you don't have to get a lawyer involved with the insurance coverage...  But you might have to...  Good to have you back.

Does the goat "have" to be a mini nubian? Just as an aside, I don't think (but don't know!) that there are goat shows that accept mini anythings... They pretty much have to be registered as pure or grade in a breed. Hopefully someone else can chime in with actual knowledge (@ragdollcatlady or perhaps @frustratedearthmother or @OneFineAcre ) Of course in 4H I believe you can pretty much use any goat as it's all about showmanship and learning about the animal.

I don't know if there's anything I can do to help you... I don't have any money and little time, but I'll do what I can if I can.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 25, 2017)

So sorry for the issues with kid2! I am so glad it is all OK for now. 

For our 4-H, when the kids show dairy goats, they have to be registered and at this time in our area, minis aren't accepted as ADGA and AGS aren't registering them. There are mini registries, but our county fair only allows ADGA and AGS papers. Our kids showed nigerians and our nubian and even for being a full sized goat our nubian is really easy to handle.They are "super chill", easy going goats. Our nigerians range from easy to a bit more animated. I love and highly recommend both breeds.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2017)

tressa27884 said:


> Howdy!  I know I've been MIA and I apologize.  I've been keeping up with Devonviolet, and I'm assuming she's kept y'all in the loop.  So here is my mini novella.
> Kid 2 was sick before we left California.  We assumed since he had no fever it was allergies or a cold.  Arriving in Texas he felt no better - didn't have a fever, was feeling lousy, but not complaining too much.
> On Feb. 13th took him to the local clinic, because he had spiked a fever and was generally acting off.  The doctor at the clinic suspected meningitis and sent us to the local emergency room.  We spent several hours there where he was diagnosed with what they believed was a sinus infection; gave us prescriptions and sent us home.  The following day (no fever) he got up and went to school.
> 
> ...


Big hugs girl. Prayers for you and family.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 26, 2017)

And on the bright side, Kid 2 is worth ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!! Hope it doesn't make Kid 1 and Kid 3 feel like they aren't worth as much $$$.

leave it to me the be the smart aleck in the bunch......


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## tressa27884 (Mar 28, 2017)

So...


Baymule said:


> And on the bright side, Kid 2 is worth ONE MILLION DOLLARS!!! Hope it doesn't make Kid 1 and Kid 3 feel like they aren't worth as much $$$.
> 
> leave it to me the be the smart aleck in the bunch......


..who wants to buy Kid 2?  Infrastructure issues would be all taken care of.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 28, 2017)

spewed sweet tea........


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 28, 2017)

Glad your humor has returned!


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## tressa27884 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ferguson K said:


> Glad your humor has returned!


Gee - if it wasn't for my sense of humor I'd be a wreck.  I'm choosing to focus on what's good.....I love all y'all and appreciate all the support here!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 29, 2017)

Well know that we do think of you! What hardships you've had lately, its gotta get better!


----------



## tressa27884 (Feb 3, 2018)

Whew! I bet y'all thought I had fallen off the face of the earth.  My computer died, and until recently I hadn't had the time or energy to get it repaired.
So all these months later; I have two Guernsey Cows (Betsy and Ruby), a Charolais orphan heifer (Charlotte), 5 Nubian goats (Abe, Mocha,Taylor, Wyatt [registered] and Betsy [grade], a registered Saanan doe (Maddie Pearl), way too many chickens to list but my breeders are 55 Flower, Frisian Gull, Wheaton Marans, and Coronation Sussex.  We've built two small stalls, a pig pen and we're in the process of fencing the remaining land.  I have a Hampshire barrow who will be going to be processed soon.
A year in and I'm about as happy as a farm girl can be.  Kids are all good.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 3, 2018)

I did indeed!! Glad things are going well. Seems impossible to live without computers these days. Don't know how you managed it.

Don't be a stranger!

Oh, and since you have now lived in East TX for a year and it seems to be working out, you might want to update your profile  I see that item has been taken off the to-do list


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 3, 2018)

It really does sound like you haven't had time for a computer anyway.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 3, 2018)

tressa27884 said:


> Gee - if it wasn't for my sense of humor I'd be a wreck.  I'm choosing to focus on what's good.....I love all y'all and appreciate all the support here!


I met a young couple from Cooper just last Sunday in Yantis Texas...at a funeral of a mutual relative. He works in Paris..she works in Commerce.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 3, 2018)

Good to see you back on here! I am delighted for you that you are so happy.


----------



## Devonviolet (Feb 3, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Good to see you back on here! I am delighted for you that you are so happy.


Yes. Welcome back!  So glad your son #2 is doing so well!  It was touch and go there for a while. 

Also, I'm glad y'all are so happy and your dreams are being realized.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

Tressa!!  Good to hear from you! Glad things have come together and you're happy. Life is too short to be otherwise. Hope you'll stay around for a bit


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jan 31, 2019)

tressa27884 said:


> Whew! I bet y'all thought I had fallen off the face of the earth.  My computer died, and until recently I hadn't had the time or energy to get it repaired.
> So all these months later; I have two Guernsey Cows (Betsy and Ruby), a Charolais orphan heifer (Charlotte), 5 Nubian goats (Abe, Mocha,Taylor, Wyatt [registered] and Betsy [grade], a registered Saanan doe (Maddie Pearl), way too many chickens to list but my breeders are 55 Flower, Frisian Gull, Wheaton Marans, and Coronation Sussex.  We've built two small stalls, a pig pen and we're in the process of fencing the remaining land.  I have a Hampshire barrow who will be going to be processed soon.
> A year in and I'm about as happy as a farm girl can be.  Kids are all good.



Seems like you did indeed fall off the face of the earth. I hope all is going well.


----------

